# Sick potbelly



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

I've got a 2 y/o, neutered male potbelly that today for the first time ever would not eat. There was nothing unusual about him yesterday.
Wouldn't eat a fresh tomato. This coming from a pig that would likely eat till explosion. He did however drink a good amount of water before going back to bed.
Basically he's sitting in his nest. There was a bit of teeth-chattering (non aggressive) which I have never heard before. It's the sunniest/mildest weather we've had in awhile- he was sunning for a bit but seemed to have trouble getting up when I walked by- though it could b motivation lost as well.

Do pigs get sick like us normally, or is not eating a sign of near death?
Is this something a vet should look at? I can't imagine trying to restrain him, he's tame but no puppy dog- and they aren't back till Monday anyways.

Thanks for any ideas, I've got none at this point. There are no exterior symptoms/infections etc, though will go check the eyes now- but assume they are clear if I don't update. Thanks!


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

You have done a very thorough assessment of him. Good job! As to what's wrong....
We had a PBP who acted that way when he got really dehydrated one time. Another thought is that he could have an intestinal blockage. Last thought would be that he ingested something toxic.
In any case, drinking water is a GOOD sign.


----------



## whatknott (Apr 27, 2008)

a neutered male potbelly can get urinary stones. He'll be in a lot of pain and teeth grinding is a sign of pain. Encourage the drinking; if possible massage the uretha area - sometimes that will help break up a blockage. If you see him urinating, see if you can get a specimen of it. See if there is any blood in it. If he's not urinating, then that is a major problem then. I wouldn't give him any more tomatoes - maybe do a google search for urinary stones in pbp and see if there is anything for helpful


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

Thanks both of you!
This afternoon I saw him urinate twice and take a small but good looking dump, so assumption is not a blockage now.
I was able to tempt him with half a crushed apple.
Will look up stones.


----------



## whatknott (Apr 27, 2008)

doesn't sound like stones then - if his poop was very hard, then he may be constipated. What are you feeding as his main diet?


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

Just an update- he is looking better today, and eating some. The strange thing is the female is now sick- but nowhere as bad as he was yesterday. So I'm assuming it will pass quickly.

As for diet, here it is. If it's bound to cause future problems do tell me. They were just so fat on hog feed, so I've got them on: about 1:1 whole oats and layer feed (they are with chickens). And about every second day i give them a handful each of dog kibble for added nutrition.
I watched them carefully initially but they have thinned up a bit (still fatter than ideal) and they do seem to thrive. They do get a bit of veggies and small amount of time on pasture.
I figure they are likely more herbivorous than regular meat hogs.


----------



## whatknott (Apr 27, 2008)

you need to get them on food made for potbelly pigs. Agway sells a brand; or any Purina dealer can get you the mazuri brand for potbelly pigs. We personally use the Mazuri. If it turns out to be difficult to find, then I would recommend Purina's Rabbit Chow. They are grazers so the rabbit food has alot of hay/grass in it and they will do well on it. Try to get them away from your chickens. the corn in the chicken food may be making their tummies upset. Dog food used to be what people fed them, but it's been proven not to be healthy at all. So fresh veggies are okay, pasture is fine but try to get the potbelly pig food, or rabbit food if not available. If your pigs are eating a lot of grass in the pasture, they will need little more than water. They will get fat just on eating grass.


----------



## bbbuddy (Jul 29, 2002)

No, pot belly pig food is just a rip-off.

My PBP's eat mostly alfalfa, with some ground corn/soy/vitamins meal that I buy from the local dairy (they mix it for their cows). If I couldn't get the dairy mix, I would just feed them ground corn and other grains; Or grain sprouts. They don't need much grain.

Kitchen scraps too, of course. Why have pigs if you don't get rid of the kitchen scraps with them, lol.


----------



## Dexter (Sep 27, 2008)

The corn may upset their tummies? Really?

Potbelly pig food around here is a "special order" and about $30 a bag, everything else is about $10. Not that I'm cheap, I just know that store bought potbelly feed is a bit of a scam. I would bet it probably is just rabbit pellets with a different label.


----------



## whatknott (Apr 27, 2008)

then feed rabbit food - the ingredients are different though. But my older potbelly pigs are maintained on rabbit food for years (half the price); my babies are kept on potbelly pig food for at least a year of age.


----------



## farmergirl (Aug 2, 2005)

Stop feeding the layer feed right away. That's probably the source of the problem right there. We maintain ours on a non-medicated 14% protein pork grower.


----------

